# Question on Porter Cable Dovetail Jig (4216)



## NavalAg05 (Apr 11, 2013)

All,

Just picked up a Porter Cable Dovetail Jig (4216). Havent had a chance to really use it yet, but in reading through the manual, and checking one or two You Tube videos on the Jig and people using it, I have come up with one question I cant seem to find an answer for (hopeing someone might have some insight).....

There appears to be a second router bit depth guage mounted to the main jig itself….(what is it for)??

I understand the each of the templates have a router bit depth guage that is suppose to be set at 3/8" below the template. But this one is on the Jig itself, and I cant find why its there. Any help would be appreciated. Sorry no pictures yet, but if I need to post one I can do it this evening.

Thanks in Advance!
Trey


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

The deeper depth gauge is for the dovetail bit, the other one is for the straight bit when cutting through dovetails.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I think it is for miniature box joints which require a depth equal to the thickness of the workpiece.


----------

